# How much success with grooming?



## lokimonster (Mar 8, 2014)

My 6 month old pup has suddenly started shedding this week… so i've been working on building up my arsenal of tools to fight the massive amount of hair everywhere that pretty much just appeared overnight! lol 

Anyways, I haven't though about the whole shedding thing much as Loki hasn't even needed brushing until now, but I've been wondering….
Is it reasonably possible to groom enough each day with the right tools that shedding isn't very bad. Or should I just resign to having hair all over the place and vacuuming everything all the time. 

Also I'd love to get grooming tools/routine recommendations and hear what works best for you! So far I have a Furminator, slicker brush, and an undercoat rake… anything else I should add?


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Cleaning tools (i.e. swiffers and a good vacuum or a vacuum with a forever return policy (CostCo))!!! The fur is never-ending my friend C:

Also the occasional warm bath with a good doggie shampoo (I personally just use Dawn)...I've read good things about professional driers or even things like shoppe vacs and leaf blowers (huh?) getting the hair off after a bath. Personally never used that kind of stuff but I'm sure others can chime in about those tools....


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I use a fruminator, a friend of mine uses something called a rake and likes it. If you brush once a day.. it will HELP but you will never ever get rid of fluff balls and hair on everything. Ever. Lol. Sorry to break it to you 

I sweep about once every other day and swiffer wet jet once a week. That usually keeps things under control and less annoying. I have a red pet hair remove from walmart (no idea the name of it) that I use for the couches.


----------



## canyadoit (May 14, 2014)

I use my hands to vigorously rub down the coat against the grain then with the grain For 2 reasons remove loose fur and my hands will tell if anything is amiss Then I brush with my old horse brush I do this every day before and after any work or play Keeping them this way keeps the bathing down and they enjoy the hands on treatment


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

I've used a shop-vac a couple times, it does an ok job, but I imagine the purpose-made air driers are quite efficient. Although it is handy to vacuum the hair up rather than blow it everywhere


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

brush every day during shedding season. Mine doesn't shed too bad at all after she's done blowing coat, but it takes awhile to get the whole coat out


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

My favorite tools are this:

Metropolitan Vacuum Air Force Commander Dog Grooming Dryer - Dog Grooming Dryers at Hayneedle

And this-a shedding comb with two sizes of pins only mine is shaped like a t-handle but is this comb design. I love it.

Millers Forge Deluxe Shedding Comb


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

I have yet to try it, but I have heard that working corn starch into the under coat and then going over it with a shedding rake does wonders. Apparently the corn starch can loosen up the dead hair and help it slip out more easily. I would probably do this when I had access to a force dryer where I could rake thoroughly and then use the force dryer to blow out anything that's still clinging and the rest of the starch.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Pax8 said:


> I have yet to try it, but I have heard that working corn starch into the under coat and then going over it with a shedding rake does wonders. Apparently the corn starch can loosen up the dead hair and help it slip out more easily. I would probably do this when I had access to a force dryer where I could rake thoroughly and then use the force dryer to blow out anything that's still clinging and the rest of the starch.


Doesn't the fur get matted? Hmm..


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

You can use cornstarch to help work out some smaller mats in the fur if there are any. I use a stainless comb like this one : Amazon.com : Andis Pet 7-1/2-Inch Steel Grooming Comb (65730) : Dog Comb : Pet Supplies

and a slicker brush. I brush Gunther out about two times a week. If he's blowing his coat I have to do it more. 

Thankfully I have hardwood in most of the house so I just sweep it up and vacuum the rugs about once or twice a week.


----------

